# spider het orange ghost x Pastel het orange ghost



## meandthee (Nov 16, 2009)

Hello, what would i get if i bred my male spider het orange ghost to a female pastel het orange ghost? Thanks


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

chance per egg of the following

1:16...
normal
pastel
spider
bee
OG
pastel OG
spider OG (honeybee)
bee OG (humblebee)

2:16...
normal het
pastel het 
spider het
bee het

all hets would be classed as 66%


----------

